# Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2013)

*Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Hallo Leute ! 

Bin bald Glücklicher Besitzer einer 50k Leitung ) 

Nun meine Frage, derzeit ist noch alles mit dem Router von der Telekom Speedport W723V verbunden, ist der für VDSL zu empfehlen oder sollte ich in was gscheites á Fritzbox 7490 oder 7390 investieren ? 
Was wäre der Unterschied ? Würde man da bissl Speed rauskitzeln ? Wie siehts mit WLAN Reichweite aus ? 

Hab bezüglich Routern leider NULL Ahnung da ich vor 2 Jahrn noch via Surfstick ( EDGE ) im Internet war und Wir seid 1 Jahr erst 6k haben  

Wär cool wenn ihr mir da weng helfen könntet  

Gruß
ThK


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede ???*

Also bezüglich des Speeds wirst du bei einer VDSL Leitung eigentlich keinen Unterschied merken, 
es sei denn, die Leitung wird nicht von der Telekom gestellt. Wenn du bei Easybell z.B. über 
Telefonica Leitungen VDSL bekommst, kannst du mit einer besseren Box sogar bis zu 100 Mb/s 
bekommen. Das macht die Telekom allerdings nicht mit. > Anderes Profil.

Bzgl. der Funktionen sind die Speedport Geräte extrem beschnitten. Wenn man da einen USB Stick
anschließen kann, ist das schon ein Highlight. Hast du denn aktuell Probleme mit der WLAN Reichweite?

Wenn nein und dir die aktuellen Funktionen reichen, würde ich mir das Geld sparen. 

Habt ihr den Router (W723v) von der Telekom gemietet oder gekauft? Bei letzterem würde ich dann
doch einen neuen Router (Fritzbox 7360) vorziehen.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok, leider alles von der Telekom :/

Ok wenn der Speed kein Unterschied macht dann ja maximal den 7390er 

Ab und an hab ich Eben paar Wlan abbrüche, muss immer ma wieder an und ausschalten -.- Außerdem bin ich nen Timmer unter dem Router Also 1 Wand dazwischen und hab mit Handy nur 1 bis 2 WLan balken :/ Nervt halt


----------



## mattinator (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede ???*



$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Ab und an hab ich Eben paar Wlan abbrüche, muss immer ma wieder an und ausschalten


Router-Firmware aktualisieren und neuste WLAN-Treiber verwenden, ggf. die WLAN-Einstellungen des Routers manuell optimieren (Kanal-Nummer etc.) bringt in diesem Fall evtl. etwas. Manche Nutzer haben auch externe WLAN-Antennen an den Router angschlossen, wäre jedoch bei Miete / freie Nutzung des Routers ein rechtliches Problem.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Einstellungen hab ich doch garnet bei dem Affen Ding ?!?! D

Hab bisher jedenfalls unter speedport.ip net wirklich viel gefunden  

Wlan Antenne deswegen mh, machts kein großen Unterschied etz zwischen dem Speedport 723V und der Fritzbox 7390 ? 

Ersetzen oder Router gehalten ?


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede ???*

Gekauftes Gerät ? Wenn ja, behalt ihn. Von der Performance sollte das Ding reichen. 
Und wenn du dir ein neues Gerät kaufst, dann reicht auch die 7360. Die hat im übrigen 
das viel bessere Modem im Gegensatz zur 7390.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2013)

Ne is von der Telekom  

Mh ok, Also wenn der ausreichen sollte dann werd ich den Wohl gehalten


----------



## The_Trasher (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede ???*



$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Ab und an hab ich Eben paar Wlan abbrüche, muss immer ma wieder an und ausschalten -.- Außerdem bin ich nen Timmer unter dem Router Also 1 Wand dazwischen und hab mit Handy nur 1 bis 2 WLan balken :/ Nervt halt


 
Das liegt nicht zwingend nur am Router. Beim meinem Handy (HTC One XL) kann man z.B. den Zusatz "Bestes W-Lan aktivieren", bringt tatsächlich was und die Verbindung reißt nicht so schnell ab. Zieht aber mehr Strom vom Handy. 



$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Ne is von der Telekom
> 
> Mh ok, Also wenn der ausreichen sollte dann werd ich den Wohl gehalten


 
Schon klar das er von der Telekom ist  Aber gekauft oder gemietet ?


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2013)

Cool die Funktion hab ich bei meinem HTC One auch xD Danke  

Denk mal gekauft da Wir monatlich nix fürn Router zahln, macht das einen Unterschied ? Lohnt sich denn mal ein Firmware Update ?


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Ein Firmware Update lohnt sich immer 
Aber wenn ihr den gekauft habt, wäre eine Neuinvestition eher nicht sinnvoll, es sei denn, ihr habt massive Probleme.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok geht klar !  

Wollt halt ma fragen und so  

Ma sehn was ankommt wenn die 50 K da sind 

Wie mach ich dann so ein Firmwareupdate beim Router ? Besteht da die gefahr das ich den zerstör und gar nix mehr funzt ? XD


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (15. Oktober 2013)

Nächste Frage, 50.000 ist jetzt vorhanden, 45 mb download und 8 bis 9 Mh up, ping jedoch bei 38 -.- 

Wieso so ein hoher Ping ? Weiß da jemand was ? Verbunden über DLan jedoch keinerlei Unterschied bei WLan und direktes Lan von Router zu PC :/


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

du wohnst halt am ende der leitung.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (15. Oktober 2013)

Eig. Direkt neben dem Kasten, kann nicht sein 

Selber mit 6k war schon 40er ping drin


----------



## machine4 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> du wohnst halt am ende der leitung.


 
das war hoffentlich ironie oO


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Mach mal 'n tracert zu heise.de und hau den hier rein.

> Start > Ausführen > cmd > tracert heise.de


----------



## Driftking007 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Dass der Ping höher ist als bei Adsl ist meist normal, da am Dslam ein Interleaving von einigen ms geschaltet wird um Paketfehler zu korrigieren. Gibts auch bei Adsl, aber Fastpath ist bei 16k eigendlich immer geschaltet. (soweit ich es verstanden habe da ich mich letztens eingelesen habe  )
Bei meinem Regionalem Anbieter kann man bei Vdsl die Verzögerung abwählen (Fastpath aktivieren), kostet einige Cent im Monat, aber sofern dann Paketfehler auftreten, können die nicht mehr korrigiert werden


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Leider gibt es sowas nicht bei der Telekom


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (15. Oktober 2013)

Ach Verflixxt xD Gut ich sagmal so, ingame hab ich etz nen Ping von 20 bis 30, des is ja in Ordnung  

Und der Seitenaufbau geht ja alles super schnell, da kann ich scho Denk ich Voll zufrieden sein wenn ich bedenk, vor 2 Jahrn, Surfstick mit EDGE xDD


----------



## Decrypter (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Ping von 20-30 ist bei VDSL absolut im Rahmen und auch völlig normal.  Insbesondere wenn VDSL mit Entertain vorhanden ist, ist der Ping  geringfügig höher als wie bei ADSL/ADSL2+ mit Low Interleaving, da  Interleaving für IPTV nötig ist. Würde man Low Interleaving oder gar  Interleaving abschalten, so würden sich geringe Fehler im IPTV sofort  bemerkbar machen. Deshalb wird bei VDSL eigentlich immer eine etwas  höhere Interleavingtiefe als bei ADSL/ADSL2+ geschaltet. Da sollte bei einem VDSL 50 aber locker zu verschmerzen sein.



> Wenn du bei Easybell z.B. über
> Telefonica Leitungen VDSL bekommst, kannst du mit einer besseren Box sogar bis zu 100 Mb/s
> bekommen.



Soll wohl nicht mehr möglich sein, da O2 Telefonica als Technikpartner sich wohl jetzt dagegen querstellt.
So jedenfalls die Aussage eines Easybell VDSL Neukunden, dem das 100 Mbit Profil von Easybell mit obiger Begründung verweigert wurde.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (16. Oktober 2013)

Beeitrechtigt nicht dieser "RELATIV" hohe Ping denn in irgendeiner Weiße zwecks Zocken, TS oder Skypen ? 

Normal net oder ?

Und ja Entertain ist vorhanden, das normale Call and Surf Paket wird nicht mit VDSL 50.000 Angeboten :/


----------



## Driftking007 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*

Hoch? Du hast wohl einen niedrigeren Ping als 80% aller User in Deutschland  
Du kannst auch noch mit >70 zocken. Erst ab über 100 wirds kritisch. Aber auch nur beim spielen. Alles andere wird erst ab 300ms kritisch.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja Ich weiß scho xD so wars a net gemeint  

Kumpel Von Mir Hat Halt Auch ne 50 K Leitung Und nen Ping Von 5


----------



## K3n$! (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bester Router für 50.000 VDSL // Unterschiede?*



> Soll wohl nicht mehr möglich sein, da O2 Telefonica als Technikpartner sich wohl jetzt dagegen querstellt.
> So jedenfalls die Aussage eines Easybell VDSL Neukunden, dem das 100  Mbit Profil von Easybell mit obiger Begründung verweigert wurde.



Das wäre schade. Ich hab zwar kein Telefonica VDSL Anschluss, aber trotzdem wärs für die Leute, die noch massig Kapazitäten haben, doof,
wenn sie das Potential nicht nutzen dürften.

Warum man aber auch bei normalen VDSL Anschlüssen, also z.B. von 1&1 via Telekom, kein low interleaving schaltet, kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------

